# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Quedada por el norte

## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Hola compañeros:
Tras haberlo hablado con algunas personas, estamos pensando en realizar una quedada todos los de aquí arriba. (Hombre, y si los de Madrid se quieren subir...pues bienvenidos son..jaja).
La cosa era quedar un día que nos viniese bien a todos y que, por tanto podamos acudir los máximos posibles. En teoría se realizaría en Oviedo porque queda en el centro. Todos los de Lugo y cantabria se plantan ahí en algo más de hora y media, y el resto pues tardarán un pelín más.
La cosa es quedar, ir algún lugar tranquilo y hacernos magias, y bueno, conocernos todos un poco más.
Hay tiempo de sobra...pero vamos a empezar a hablarlo ya, vale?, que si no, luego tardamos una eternidad.
Pues un saludo muy fuerte a todos y espero oir respuestas afirmativas por parte de todos los norteños.
 8-)  Este emoticono no va por nadie.... 


PD. Por cierto...tal vez un sabado fuese lo apropiado.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> 8-)  Este emoticono no va por nadie....


A mi se me parece a shark   :Lol:

----------


## MrKhaki

Yo me apunto a la quedada (siempre que sea en un día que yo pueda, claro). No obstante traslado la iniciativa y la difundo por los círculos mágicos de Santander...   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Ahi ahi...venga gente de Galicia...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A er esa gente de Madrid, ¿Quién se apunta a ir a Asturias?  :P

----------


## GoLFeRaS

Desde León también nos apuntaremos unos cuantos si se organiza algo interesante. Un saludo!

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Mola...jaja
Ya vienen unos cuantos de cantabria, de Asturias un montón curioso también, y luego si se apunta alguién más... Por supuesto tiene que venir alguien de Galicia... 8-)  8-)  8-)  8-)  8-)  8-)  8-) 
Un saludo

----------


## zarkov

¿En qué estáis pensando?
¿En un día?
¿En un fin de semana?

----------


## shark

8-)  , habra que organizarrrrrlaaa, pero para cuando.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Pues en teoría séría un día, pero bueno, si hay que quedar dos días, se quedan... :P
Lo estuve hablando con Carlos Laso (el presi de la sociedad, vamos), y tal vez haya sorpresillas para que no sea una simple quedada....Pero no puedo seguir hablando...
De momento la cosa es ir compromentiendonos en poca medida..para hacernos una idea de quienes están dispuestos a quedar. Si viene bastante gente, podemos hacer que no sea una simple quedada....
De momento no sabemos cuando será.
Un saludo

----------


## zarkov

Si la cosa fuera a más (un finde, degustación de platos típicos gratis  :Lol:  , etc.), a lo mejor me animaría para ir a aprender (llevo profana agradecida).

Venga, animaros a montar un buen sarao.

----------


## zarkov

> Si la cosa fuera a más (un finde, degustación de platos típicos gratis  , etc.), a lo mejor me animaría para ir a aprender (llevo profana agradecida).
> 
> Venga, animaos a montar un buen sarao.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Pues la verdad es que la quedada queda lejos (pero llegará) porque transladé, como ya dije, este tema a la SOM, y entonces parece que se está barajando la posibilidad, como ya dije, de hacer una espicha, o de hacer alguna actuación...que no sea una simple quedada vamos. Por eso se necesitará bastante tiempo. Pero la cosa promete.
Un saludo

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Chicos, estoy nerviosillo. Esto pinta muuuuuy bien. Os explico de momento como va la cosa.
Estamos detrás de un local cedido por el Ayuntamiento de Oviedo.
Estamos mirando el tema gastronómico. Venir a Asturias y no comer es pecado.  :P 
La magia correrá a cargo de los asistentes. Sin presiones, el que quiera que traiga su material. (Por nuestra parte, algunos haremos algo, ni falta hace decir que yo haré algo). El que quiera, se pone en contacto conmigo por si quiere hacer algo irlo planearlo. Es más por hacernos una pequeña idea, sin compromisos.
Queremos tener más actividades. (Estamos pensando)
Se están mirando fechas.

Como se quiere comer y eso, tal vez haya un pequeño presupuestillo (nada importante)

Seguimos informando

De momento calculamos más de 40 magos.... 8-)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Un mini-congreso 8-)

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

AHI VA!
Hola compañeros.
Probablemente la quedada sea organizada con previsión a los días 31 de marzo o 1 de abril. Si no hubiese gente suficiente para esta fecha tendría que hacerse después de semana santa. Aunque todavía por organizar, se supone que se obtendrá un local para estar a nuestras anchas. En teoría somos más de 40, así que quiero que vengáis cuantos más mejor. En algo menos de dos semanas os cuento si hacemos alguna actividad interesante. Por ahora quiero que me digáis los que tengan la intención de venir ese día. La cosa es hacer una ponderación de los asistentes. Así que quiero ver este hilo lleno de respuestas. 
Un saludo

PD: Repito que (aparte de comer y hacernos magias, por supuesto, haremos actuaciones) intentaremos hacer alguna actividada para hacer algo más amena si cabe la quedada.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Perdonad, pero me comentan que el 31 hay Almussafes. En ese caso, lo dejamos para después de Semana Santa. Días 14 y 15 de abril.
Aún así, decirme los que tengáis previsto venir.
Un saludo

----------


## Secadra24

Hola camarada....pues yo soy de Galicia,concretamente de Pontevedra(vigo) y me encantaria ir a este mini congreso que estais montando,lo malo es la distancia pero bueno.....se puede hacer el esfuerzo.Despues de semana santa esta estupendo...y decir que eso...llevo 2 años en la magia,concretamente en la cartomagia y no me importaria aportar algun que otro juego de cartas con sus explicaciones ...claro esta para quien le interese.Decir que cuando este todo claro en fechas,horarios,etc ,me mandes un pribado para tenerme informado.Lo dicho un saludo grande y nos vemos :-)

----------


## HellLois

Wuiiii, que emocion, yo me apunto, pero aun asi tengo que ver como voy de horarios, pues el 13 de abril estreno obra.
Yo en presentar algo lo dejare para la siguiente edición, pues llevo relativamente poco en el mundo de la magia.
Así que por el momento contar entre comillas con otro gallego, de vigo mas concretamente, ya hablare con Secadra24 para ir   :Smile1:

----------


## shark

sabeis que hay un circulo mágico en vigo no? el presidente es Cali y yo os puedo facilitar el teléfono de alguno de sus miembros (no los viriles, cochinos)

----------


## zarkov

14 y 15 de abril.

Jose, tendré que esperar a otra ocasión. En esas fechas me resulta imposible. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

¡Qué rabia!

----------


## Elmagojose

Mrkhaki tienes que venir que iremos del CiC. Eric, Abraham y yo pero fijo que van mas jejeje enga animaros todos.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Jo...Zarkov no puedes venir? Es una pena, la verdad. A ver si al final te puedes escapar, si no, para otra vez. :D 

A ver...estoy poniendo una lista de gente (tendré que hacerme una idea de cuántos somos).

Añado entonces a (corregidme si me equivoco y decidme si vienen más). A ver:

ELmagoJose
Eric
Abraham
HellLois
Secadra24



VENGA APUNTAROS!!!!!!!!!


PD: Hasta que no se diga en este post: La gente que diga VOY la apunto, por eso, hasta que Mr.Khaki diga que viene (que ya me lo dijo en su día) no lo apunto. Igualmente a Malcom, Dow, Gomobel, los de León, País Vasco....todos!
Por cierto hay alguien ( 8-) ) ejem que no lo ha confirmado 8-)

----------


## HellLois

shark no tenia ni idea de que había un circulo en Vigo, se que hay unos cuantos magos y que se reunen pero nunca oi hablar de Cali, así que si puedes facilitarme el telefono vía mensaje privado te lo agredecería. Aun así preguntare mañana.

Gracias.

Vamos gente animaros.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Mira tú qué bien, esos días me vienen fenomenal. Ahora sólo me queda terminar de convencer a mis padres. Dow, ¿al final te vienes? Los de Madrid que avisen y así subimos todos juntos

----------


## Secadra24

> shark no tenia ni idea de que había un circulo en Vigo, se que hay unos cuantos magos y que se reunen pero nunca oi hablar de Cali, así que si puedes facilitarme el telefono vía mensaje privado te lo agredecería. Aun así preguntare mañana.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Vamos gente animaros.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pues eso ¡¡¡¡¡ya somos dos de Galicia........espero que todo salga bien y nos juntemos todos en Oviedo.Un saludo magico :-)

----------


## magojuanky

Yo me apunto!! 14 y 15...me va muy bien lo unico no se quien me podra llevar pero siempre queda la opción de ir tren...( a no ser que consiga acoplarme con MrKaki..... :roll: )

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Te apunto entonces. 
Y a Mr Khaki tambien

----------


## Elmagojose

espera aver q dicen el viernes.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Vale, aunque de momento tengo:
1. Avelino Ezama
2. Jose Armas
3. Carlos Laso
4. Julio Caso
5. Alfredo Quesada
6. Jose Castiñeiras
7. ElmagoJose
8. Eric
9. Abraham
10. HellLois
11. Secadra24
12. Joepc
13. Novia Joepc
14. Alfredo alonso
15. MrKhaki
16. Magojuanki
17. Rossen
18. Gonzalo Orellana
19. Fernando (golferas)
20. Magojuandi




a ver, más de galicia, cantabria, león, Pamplona, Madrid...pronúnciense.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Bueno amigos, esto se hace inminente. 
Os advierto que está teniendo muy buena pinta, al menos, lo que se habla por Oviedo. 
Los que subáis no os váis a arrepentir, os lo aseguro. 
Pero me falta gente por confirmar. 
Entonces se me ha ocurrido algo. 
Como esto hay que llevarlo planificado, sólo nos podemos permitir el lujo de un +-5 personas arriba abajo. Propongo lo siguiente: 
Cada lugar dirá quienes van de cada sitio. Un portavoz por lugar. 
ASí que quiero una lista de un portavoz de León, otra lista de un portavoz de Cantabria, otra de Pontevedra, otra de Lugo...etc. Los que sean más o menos aislados por ser menos gente que lo digan por separado. 
Espero esta respuesta hasta dentro de una semana o dos. Doy de plazo hasta el domingo día 8 de abril para que confirméis por lugares quienes vais a ir. 
Por lo pronto me gustaría que durante la semana que viene ya se hubiesen pronunciado los portavoces para tenerlo más claro. 
Un saludo

----------


## laso

Esta es una imitación formal y oficial desde la Sociedad Oviedo Mágico a la quedada ideada por Jose “El Chiquitín”. Os invitamos a todos a participar.

En breves el os informara de cómo va la organización, no os asustéis que no será un mini congreso ni nada parecido. Todo muy informal, sin presiones, para pasarlo bien vamos.

Un abrazo a todos.

Carlos Laso
Sociedad Oviedo Magico

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Pues, sin más dilación, aquí va la información oficial de la maravillosa quedada, que aunque fue idea mía, ha sido organizada en un 99% por Carlos Laso. Gracias Carlos. 





La Sociedad Oviedo Mágico os invita a… 

¿Qué es?: Un encuentro con magos de toda España (o casi toda), convocado principalmente a través de los foros. Un encuentro de amigos, de Magos que harán magia y comerán Magia. Magia en la calle, Magia de Proximidad, Magia de Salón. Magia para ayudar, para reír, para sentir, Magia porque sí 
¿Cuándo? : Esta fiesta de la Magia la haremos el día 14 de Abril sábado, Santa Liduvina. 
¿Dónde?: En Oviedo, capital Astur. 
¿Qué haremos?: Algo informal pero, que sea algo informal no implica que no tenga una estructura, un horario. 

El evento consta de tres partes diferenciadas: 

12:00h - “Magia por Solidaridad”: 

Donde haremos Magia de calle en una plaza emblemática de Oviedo. A la vez estaremos ayudando a recaudar fondos a una ONG para un proyecto solidario por concretar. Todos podemos apuntarnos así que preparar vuestro “Street Magic” 

14:30h - “Magia Entre Platos”: 
Donde disfrutaremos de la gastronomía de la tierra y haremos Magia de mesa en mesa. Todo esto en un ambiente acogedor de sabor Astur. 
16:30h - “Magia Entre Amigos”: 
Donde haremos magia desde un pequeño escenario, el efecto que mas nos guste y para un grupo de amigos, vosotros y nosotros. Los que vienen a visitarnos también se pueden apuntar a actuar. 
A las 18.30h – Terminamos el evento propiamente dicho. Besos, abrazos y hasta otra. 
Habrá gente que venga temprano, no pasa nada, sesión matutina de tapeo por la zona de vinos y sidras. 

También habrá gente que se quede en Oviedo a pasar la noche, después de la comida podemos planear una cena con los que quieran. Más tarde, copas y Magia nocturna, que se que os gusta. 

Esta invitación está abierta a que traigáis acompañante. 

Necesitamos reservar la comida, esperamos vuestra confirmación antes del 4 de Abril. El que se apunte a comer o a actuar, le mandará un mensaje a Jose Castiñeiras, Responsable de haberme metido en este lío y de apuntar a los asistentes. 

¿Vas a quedarte en casa?...

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

quien quiera actuar en magia de calle que me lo diga
lo mismo para quien quiera actuar en salon (escena)
Espero respuestas
Un saludo

----------


## joepc

En León ya te estamos mirando quienes vamos y si alguno se anima a actuar.

----------


## laso

Ya tenemos perfilado lo que va a ser el encuentro. Os subo un pdf comprimido. Si no quereis descargar, lo teneis en nuestra web. 

www.oviedomagico.tk 

Si no veis la pagina, mandarme un correo que os lo enviare gustoso. 

Un abrazo a todos

----------


## laso

Mañana lunes, después de nuestra habitual reunión, pondremos aquí y en nuestra Web el horario detallado de la jornada OviedoM@gico,  la lista de los participantes en la gala que se celebrara después de la comida, precio de la comida, etc.

Recuerdo a los indecisos que, si al final se deciden a venir, me manden un correo a lasomag@gmail.com o llamarme al 649352404.

A fecha de hoy somos unos 50 participantes, animaos.

Un abrazo

----------


## laso

A falta de unos pequeños flecos, ya tenemos el horario de OviedoM@gico “La Quedada del norte”:

11:00 Nos reunimos en La Plaza de la Catedral.
12:00 Comienza  “Magia en la Calle”.
14:00 Salimos hacia el restaurante.
15:00 “Magia entre Platos”.
17:30 “Magia entre Amigos”
19.30 ¿The End?

*11:00 Plaza de la Catedral:* A esta hora entregaremos a los participantes una bolsa con la camiseta del encuentro y alguna minucia más (nosotros estaremos un poco antes). También aprovecharemos para abonar la comida (30 euros) y despreocuparnos el resto del día. Nos presentaremos y tomaremos, si hay tiempo, un café en “La Pizarra” una cafetería de la plaza. A los que vengáis de fuera y en coche, os aconsejo que busquéis aparcamiento para todo el día, nosotros nos encargamos de llevaros y traeros del restaurante. Por la mañana se hará una lista con los que quieran quedarse a cenar para reservar restaurante.

*12:00 “Magia en la Calle”:* La ONG “SED” colocara unas mesas informativas para recoger los donativos y nosotros nos desplegaremos por la plaza mostrando nuestras artes a los ovetenses y turistas. No es necesario hacer nada espectacular, solo pasarlo bien. Lo ideal es que participemos un buen número de nosotros, que inundemos la plaza de Magia.

*14:00 “Tierra Astur”:* Saldremos de la plaza hacia el restaurante “Tierra Astur” que se encuentra en Colloto, población anexa a Oviedo. Tenemos varios coches y taxis a vuestra disposición así que, no habrá ningún problema para desplazarnos allí. Mientras esperamos por la comida podemos tomar unas sidras y disfrutar del local y la compañía

*15:00 “Magia Entre Platos”:* Mientras comemos el siguiente menú, podremos disfrutar de todos aquellos Magos voluntarios que nos hagan “magia de restaurante”, seguramente será el que este al lado nuestro. 

*Fritures Variaes*
Croquetes, calamares, chipirones y fritos de pescáu
Ensalces Tierra Astur
*Tablón Astur*
Carne Roxa, Picadiyu de Xabalín, Salchichas, Chorizu de Xabalín, Salchichón de Venáu, Xamón de la Casa, Cecina Especial, Llombu Asturianu, Chorizu Astur, Queso Cabrales, Queso Beyos, Pate D`Oricios, 6 tortos de maiz, Patates Frites.

Surtiu de Postres Asturianos

Pan, Zapica de sidra, Xarra de Vinu de la Casa, Agua, Cerveza o Refresco.

Café y llicor Asturianu

Espero que sea de vuestro agrado.

*17:30 “Magia Entre Amigos”:* Sobre esta hora y en un escenario del propio restaurante, podremos disfrutar de la Magia desinteresada de los que han querido prestarse a actuar para nosotros. Se lo agradeceremos con nuestros aplausos. El presentador de esta gala será Carlos Laso (a este, si queréis, podéis no aplaudirle)

*19:30 “¿The End?”:* Pues eso, nos despediremos de los que se vayan y nos desplazaremos al centro de Oviedo con los que se queden, donde se buscara un lugar tranquilo para los que quieran seguir la tertulia. Tomaremos algo por el casco histórico hasta la hora de cenar y después de la cena… Dios dirá.


Espero que lo pasemos bien. Ha sido todo un poco improvisado por eso, si algo no esta a vuestro gusto, os pido disculpas de antemano. Si tenéis alguna pregunta, no dudéis en llamarme.

----------


## laso

Bueno, pues aquí os esperamos a todos. Espero que vengáis con ganas de pasarlo bien. Os agradezco vuestro apoyo y asistencia a este pequeño encuentro entre amigos. Hoy os daré las gracias a todos desde Onda Cero Asturias, sobre las 13:20hrs.

Un abrazo

----------


## laso

Ya pasó, ya sucedió...


Me duelen hasta las pestañas... 

Hasta que me encuentre con fuerzas para agradecer a todo el mundo y poner algunas fotos, os dejo los enlaces a los periódicos digitales. 

Parte de este articulo esta dedicado a las reclamaciones que uno de nuestros socios le hizo a la candidata del PSOE. Creo que gomobel también "le dio caña" 
http://www.lne.es/secciones/noticia....Noticia=511498 

Reseña con foto de Norber en la Nueva España ¡Gracias Norber! 
http://www.lne.es/secciones/noticia....Noticia=511497 

Articulo de la voz de Asturias. 
http://www.lavozdeasturias.es/notici...sp?pkid=335201 

Las mismas noticias aparecen en la edicion impresa. La Foto de r0ssen y los niños a parece a media pagina en la contraportada y toda la contraportada esta dedicada al evento. 

Un abrazo y muchisimas gracias por regalarme este dia

----------


## joepc

Teneis un álbum de fotos en:
http://picasaweb.google.es/JoePC74/O...36549498439890

----------


## laso

Tenia pensado abrir un nuevo post para das las gracias y poner algunas fotos pero, lo dejaremos todo en este mismo.

He dejado pasar unos días para centrarme y no dejarme nada por decir. Supongo que sabréis disculparme si me extiendo demasiado, la ocasión lo merece.

Gracias a Jose Castiñeiras, el “chiquitín”, por tener la idea y la pasión juvenil para convencerme de que podía hacerse.

Doy las gracias a todos los socios de Oviedo Magico por apoyar este pequeño proyecto que, esperemos, crezca año tras año.

Gracias a los que vinisteis de fuera, haciendo tantos kilómetros,  para compartir esta jornada con nosotros. Gracias por disculpar los fallos que, seguro, hemos tenido. Hay cosas que mejorar, se aceptan sugerencias.

Gracias a los que hicisteis Magia en la calle. Durante dos horas La Plaza de la Catedral se convirtió en un lugar de ilusión para todos y conseguimos recaudar bastantes fondos. Seguro que desde el pequeño colegio de Chibuluma, Zambia, entonaran un ¡gracias!

Gracias al Jabalí que aporto su carne para nuestro disfrute, a la manzana que se exprimió para apagar nuestra sed, al venado, al queso, al vino, etc.

Gracias a los que nos regalasteis magia en el escenario del restaurante: Mago Xuan, R0ssen, Ignatius, Mago Naxo, Mago Xune, Cortes, Norber, Carla, Mago Jose, Abrahán. Gracias por vuestra entrega y generosidad. Disteis mas de lo que se os pedía, me sentí desbordado. 

Yo personalmente doy gracias a Norber por sus consejos, apoyo y amor a nuestro arte. A Abrahán por poner todo su equipo a nuestra disposición. Gracias a el, convertimos una sidrería en “El Montecito” de “Las Vegas” ¡Que despliegue de medios!

Gracias al encargado del restaurante por no matarnos después de la tormenta de nieve final. Han decidido incluir el confeti en el menú.

Gracias, gracias a todos.

----------


## HellLois

¡Que envidia! (Sana por supuesto) me he quedado con las ganas, pero para la proxima intentare ir.

----------


## Abraham-Magic

Estimados Amigos:

Ante todo agradeceros el dia tan maravilloso que nos hicisteis pasar y haceros saber que quedamos encantados, a los que no pudieron asistir decirles que ha sido entrañable por la gran hospitalidad, el buen hacer y la calurosa acogida recibida de los compañeros de la Sociedad Oviedo Mágico ¿Que más se puede pedir? el menú estupendo, el sitio genial, buena magia y buenos magos.

¡¡¡A ver si lo repetimos el año que viene!!!

Gracias por todo.

Saludos, Abraham

----------


## gomobel

Yo también entro con mono de Dama y para agradecer ahora públicamente lo que ya he hecho en privado.

Jose, gracias por organizarla. Eres un crack, en serio, Juandi dice que darás mucho que hablar y es verdad. Sigue con tu estudio y con ese desparpajo...que conseguirás todo lo que quieras.

Carlos Laso, muchísimas gracias por organizar todo también, por preocuparte de todo, de buscar el restaurante (donde por cierto se comía genial, palabra) de hablar con la oenegé, con el ayuntamiento, con los periódicos....Aún queda pendiente que me expliques esa frase sobre la candidata  :Lol:  que no la entiendo :roll: pero por lo demás....chapeau.

Y por supuesto, Julio (Blown). Nos fue a recoger a la estación, nos abrió su casa, nos enseñó los mejores sitios para comer, para comprar, nos explicó la ciudad y tuvo la santa paciencia de acompañarnos a dormir (nos hubiéramos perdido) el sábado de madrugada.

Como he dicho, gracias por montarlo, yo lo pasé "de rechupete". Como les he dicho a Mr. Casti y a Blown, está pendiente de edición el vídeo. Ya hay uno de parte de la street de Jose montado, pero aún falta, y aún falta el del espectáculo, que tiene el inconveniente de que se ve muy oscuro (habrá que aclararlo de alguna manera, lo intentaré).

GRACIAS a todos de verdad. Ah, y muy majica la camiseta. Digo...muy mágica

----------


## r0ssen

Me uno a las felicitaciones y a las palabras de agradecimiento.
Gracias a Jose por tener en mente este encuentro que, a buen seguro, sentará las bases para otras jornadas mágicas  más “informales” aún (como diría Carlos). - !! Imaginaos como será el encuentro cuando sea “formal”!!-.
Gracias a todos los que hicieron el esfuerzo reservar ese día solamente para ver, hacer, sentir  y palpar la magia. Los propios socios de la S.O.M. y los foráneos.
Gracias a todos los que hicieron magia en la plaza de la catedral y a todos los actuantes de escena –sobre todo Abraham – por el despliegue de medios de forma desinteresada.
Y especialmente quiero dar las gracias como socio de la S.O.M.  - y uno más llegado de fuera ese día - a Carlos Laso. (Si Juandi tienes razón es mejor persona aún de lo que dicen). Artífice y responsable de que todo fuese así como visteis, de que este encuentro según él “informal” despertase ilusión y magia por doquier. Quien se dejo horas de sueño, preocupaciones, inquietud, ilusión, ánimo, esfuerzo –mucho esfuerzo – para los que hoy recordamos el encuentro como todo un despliegue de generosidad, cariño, unión y magia – mucha magia-.
   Doy gracias porque me siento uno más de los foráneos y también uno más de la S.O.M. - (Como dice Ignatius; Allí nacimos como magos)- , y no me hubiese gustado que a ese grupo donde nací y crecí como mago le hubiesen salido mal las cosas. 
   Nada más lejos de la realidad; el  primer encuentro Oviedo Mágico ha sido (dicho ya por todos) TODO UN EXITAZO. Felicidades, enhorabuena y ¡Adelante!.

----------


## laso

Aquí podéis ver las fotos de este encuentro.

http://picasaweb.google.es/lasomag/O...34196858551394

Si alguien tiene mas fotos, nos gustaría que nos las hiciese llegar
Gracias a todos.

----------

